# Here's why bread is bad for you.



## carnivore (Sep 6, 2003)

As i mentioned in an earlier post, I've been really enjoying making bread from scratch lately, but I found a reason why it's bad for your health:
I made 2 loaves about a week ago and the half-loaf i had left was getting hard and stale.  So being the frugal person i am, I broke up the bread, chucked the pieces into a food processor, and stuck the bread crumbs into a ziploc bag in my cabinet.  Now I will be finding things to fry so that I can use up my bread crumbs!
obviously they have bread in the wrong category in the food pyramid   :P


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 7, 2003)

Yep, and when you start making that sourdough bread from a starter and it makes 3 loaves every 3 days you think you have to eat a loaf a day......... But you have found a very good use for the left-overs - also, try these for croutons,

Mix some olive oil (about 1/2 cup), and about 1 tsp. each dried basil, oregano, parsley, tarragon, and whatever sweet herbs you like, garlic powder, about 1 tsp. or more of kosher salt and some pepper.  

Cut your bread into pretty big croutons, toss with the oil mixture, put in 375° oven (tossing several times to turn over) until dried out and a golden color.  

Use on salads or just eat!


----------



## carnivore (Sep 7, 2003)

ooh, i'll have to try that.  I guess bread is a "gateway" food


----------



## oldcoot (Sep 7, 2003)

Carnivore, I find the local birds love those bread crumbs, too.

Problem with homemade bread is that it dries out too quickly.  With Jjust BW and I here, I have taken to prepare one 2 cup loaf at a time.  Lasts us three or four days - "us" tending to include the birds on the fourth day.

As 'Elf mentioned, sourdough cqan enslave you - except that there's an easy way out:  good ol' refrigeration halts the fermentation until you're ready to use it again.  But I just plan for sourdough a few days ahead of time and then use all the starter at one time.

I find bread making consumes so little time - popular opinion to the contrary - that I don't mind making it a couple of times a week.  Roughly 20 minutes of actual involvement - the rest of the time is rising and baking time.  BW whips up pies during TV commercials in the evening - I've begun doing the same with bread making.  (That ten-minutes of kneading does not have to be done all at once, I find.)


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hate to tell ya this...stale bread makes stale bread crumbs...

But hey, if you don't mind, neither do I


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

BUT, you've got to admit spearmint that hard, stale bread/stale breadcrumbs, does have its uses.   8)


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh absolutely! I use hard bread to throw at people when I want them out of my kitchen, and makes a great surrogate basketball when I'm making hoop shots with the trash can...

Kidding...I throw old fruit at em'..got too much respect for bread!

Happy Baking


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2004)

LOL - nothing like a rotten orange to send someone scurrying out of the kitchen!!  Actually, it's a good reason to not go IN the kitchen!!  

I was thinking more along the lines of say...Panzanella


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 13, 2004)

Wooohoo! Throwing food items! Give me mushy tomatoes and that onion in the bottom of the box that looks like it was grown in a waste dump!


----------

